# Rafting Death In Royal Gorge



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

man this has been the worst season i can recall in a long time for paddling fatalities. it is somewhat unfortunate that the family does not want an autopsy since i feel it might help us learn from it (cardiac arrest vs. drowning).

all of us here at 4 corners send our deepest regrets to the family, friends, guide and raft co. the guide will be feeling bad even if the client had heart failure. lets remember everyone can flip and swims are part of the deal. i don't think you can totally screen everyone who might not be up for a dip.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Could have happened to any company and its too bad it was Echo Canyon. They have always seemed to be a class outfit.
Condolences to the family.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Great company, great guides, sad situation. This is why rafting the gorge is serious business. Everybody be safe out there, and hug your loved-ones and tell them you love them every chance you get. Cause you just never know. 

Best Regards,

--Zach


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Gorge temperature, by any standard I know of, was not "very cold" nor even what I'd call "cold"...

I'm merely asking the opinion of the community, with regard to something written in the second Canon City news article.

Helio


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Would probably be considered cold if you were in cotton shorts and tshirt


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*death*

did the articles or does anyone know where on the run the death occured? sunshine?

the few times i've been down, seems like i always see swimmers and raft carnage there, and as my buddies might point out, sometimes the swimmer is me...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The article says sledgehammer was the rapid. Bummer.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

The water is cold if you're not used to it.....maybe not sub-arctic but still, for a 50+ year old man from Iowa who probablly rarely goes boating, I'm sure the water down there could be shocking. Especially if he wasn't in great shape (which I have no idea about either way). 

The accident was in Sledgehammer. The raft either dumptrucked or flipped in the top hole and the victim swam the entirety of the rapid. Everybody be careful out there! My heart goes out to the friends, family, and guide involved.

--Zach


----------



## kentv (Apr 3, 2004)

I too was a guide for Echo in the 90's and worked with Tim, side by side, for a few years and have been managing a rafting company in Steamboat since then. I've been involved, though never on the trip, when company fatalities have occurred. These were the most difficult of times for me and my heart too goes out to everyone at Echo and those who have been dealing with these tragedies this season and in years past.

Every guide and boater, guest included, needs to constantly understand that when one of us has an out of boat experience, there is the opportunity for something very bad to happen. This needs to be discussed as a guide team, as friends and boating partners. 

I've tweaked my safety speech over the years to include swimming aggressively back to the raft or to shore instead of only the swift water swimming situation. Getting out of the water as soon as possible, one way or the other, is the utmost goal. I also bring up the worst case scenario and what it will take for in case of a situation gone bad, so that it's clear to everyone the challenges we face. This also sends a strong message that staying in the boat, listening to the guides/leaders on the trip and paddling hard is going to typically keep them in the boat. 

Bottom line is that swimmers will happen even with the most experienced guide at the helm so preparation is critical and risk management is the key. Every time we get on the water we must be on it at all times; Staying tight to each other, always looking ahead and behind to our group and discussing "what if" scenarios, on a daily basis, before and after every trip needs to be worked into our river routine and we need to truly take this very seriously. 

If one of your friends, staff or clients is not taking the risk as seriously as they should be, then it needs to be driven into them hard. Potentially turning away clients, even at the last minute, or recommending a portage to a lesser skilled friend, or even having a fellow guide sit out a shift if they are not taking it as serious as they should, must always be worked into the assessment of the situation and our days on the river.

Be safe....

KV


----------



## mommer (Mar 23, 2004)

*sucks but it is all about $$$*

i guided out there for too many years. saw some bad stuff in the way of the shape of the custies.. dosen't really matter,, all that matters is that that fat mer has a fat wallet.. it is the sick truth.. the companys usually put the sketchey peeps with the competent guides.. especially at high water.. but even the best raft guide cant counteract tv, couches, and potato chips.. other than that maybe there should be a weight to river class kind of stipulation...
MOMMER


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

*This accident happened last year*

This accident happened last year in June the accident that happened this past weekend is not in the paper.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*recent article*

Here is the recent incident I think everyone is discussing. My condolescences go out to the family and friends.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/death-in-royal-gorge-5-19-a-13663.html


----------

